# When you wish upon a star...



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Four years of waiting, $5k in recent hardware investments, hours looking at old imagery and evaluating exif info, cramped holiday flight to FL, and 12 hours at a theme park all for this moment in time. Now I think if someone had just nudged the tripod how easily this could have been ruined (as some other in the series were).

This is my favorite of the shoot. I apologize its taken so long but I've had some real-life interference since I've been back. Biggest challenge of these shots was balancing the exposure of the castle and the pyrotechnics. Ten seconds was about right for this sequence but was too short for many of the other images in terms of filling the frame. 

For me the end result is iconic. I grew up watching B&W TV and for those my age you'll remember that we got three stations and only to were watchable. Every Sunday night though we always watched The Wonderful World of Disney follow by Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom with Marlin Perkins. Now I don't have to settle for black and white anymore.

Hope you enjoy it as much as I do.


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

That is an amazing image. I too remember the first tv in the house. Loved Disney show and Wild Kindom. Flipper also.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Very cool. Your hard work paid off.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Awesome, awesome....


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

I agree, very cool shot.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Well done Rusty. Worth the wait and investments.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*another...*


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Aweman, this is the best one so far Rusty.



RustyBrown said:


>


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Since you love fireworks...*

Freshen this up with a couple more...


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Not a big fan of manipulation...*

but this one has a ton of fairie dust on it.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

These are really well done Rusty. Exposure looks to be perfect. Night time photos are really something I need to work on.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Very nice. Like the second one the best too.


----------

